# What is The Best Nebbiolo Kit?



## Mike Parisi (Jan 9, 2020)

I am new to winemaking. Bottled my first (Mosti Nero D'Avola) on November 23 (went by the instructions and bottled after 2 weeks of clearing). My second try (RJS Super Tuscan) is in the carboy clearing/ageing now. I plan on leaving it for 3 months before bottling. If I can stand to wait that long, that is.

My next wine, which I will start in the Spring, will be a Nebbiolo. But here is where I am confused. I have found 6 kits, with prices ranging from $65 to $120. 

RJS Cru Select -- $98.92
Eclipse -- $120 includes grape skins
RJS International -- $79.89 includes grape skins
Wine Expert Selection -- $85.65
Wine Expert World Vineyard -- $64.32
RJS Grand Cru -- $68.93

That is a big range of prices, so am looking for a little guidance from you folks who have much more experience with these kits. Do any of you have experience with any of these kits, where you could advise which I should buy?

Thanks.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2020)

Mike, I have always tried to stick to the largest kit, i.e. the one with the most juice. In your list, the Eclipse is an 18 liter kit, including the grape skins, and that is what I would pick. My second choice would be the WinExpert Selection which is a 16 liter kit without skins. I believe the price difference for the skins is worth it, but that is your call. Another alternative would be to buy the Selection and add skins of some kind that you would have to purchase separately.

I suggest that you go to the Label Peelers website and check their price. They are selling the wine for $118.97 (you have to add it to the cart to see the real, not the list, price), which is slightly less but their shipping is just that, shipping, no handling. You can get an estimate on shipping on the site. I am very near to them and shipping usually runs me $12-13.

Good luck.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Jan 9, 2020)

Rocky said:


> Mike, I have always tried to stick to the largest kit, i.e. the one with the most juice. In your list, the Eclipse is an 18 liter kit, including the grape skins, and that is what I would pick. My second choice would be the WinExpert Selection which is a 16 liter kit without skins. I believe the price difference for the skins is worth it, but that is your call. Another alternative would be to buy the Selection and add skins of some kind that you would have to purchase separately.
> 
> I suggest that you go to the Label Peelers website and check their price. They are selling the wine for $118.97 (you have to add it to the cart to see the real, not the list, price), which is slightly less but their shipping is just that, shipping, no handling. You can get an estimate on shipping on the site. I am very near to them and shipping usually runs me $12-13.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks for all that information. I had no idea that the purchase price on Label Peelers wasn't the price they have listed. I hadn't looked at how much juice the kits had.

I would love to be able to use my local HBS, but everything seems to be priced above suggested retail price. That Eclipse kit is at $184.


----------



## Brian55 (Jan 9, 2020)

Mike Parisi said:


> I am new to winemaking. Bottled my first (Mosti Nero D'Avola) on November 23 (went by the instructions and bottled after 2 weeks of clearing). My second try (RJS Super Tuscan) is in the carboy clearing/ageing now. I plan on leaving it for 3 months before bottling. If I can stand to wait that long, that is.
> 
> My next wine, which I will start in the Spring, will be a Nebbiolo. But here is where I am confused. I have found 6 kits, with prices ranging from $65 to $120.
> 
> ...


Eclipse would be my choice on this one.


----------



## crushday (Jan 9, 2020)

I have made the Eclipse kit a couple of times. Early indications are it's a fantastic wine. However, my oldest one is only two years in the bottle and arguably not ready. 

Don't get in a hurry to drink your work. Patience will be rewarded.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 9, 2020)

I have made the Eclipse Nebbiolo, and I think it is drinking very nicely at 4 years old. I have not made any of the others.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Jan 9, 2020)

Since I am so new to winemaking, I will just have to drink some along the way. I don't have a "stash" that has been ageing for 2,3,4 years. I also have limited space for storage, unless I shell out big bucks for a wine cooler. We don't have cellars here in Arizona, and the garage gets too warm/hot in the Summer to store wines there.

I undoubtedly will be drinking my wines, starting as soon as the instructions say it should be "ready". But I do hope to keep a case of each at least a year before starting to drink those bottles.

Another factor is that I am already "old" and am not anxious to have a lot of my wine outlive me.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 9, 2020)

I can relate to the old part and understand, the better kits can be drunk young like the French nuevo wines, if you don't have time or room than drink at your pleasure. 
Also taking cheap kits can be another source of investment with a quick turnaround time made with a little bit of thought they turn out to be a decent everyday drinking wine . Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jking (Jan 9, 2020)

I was not impressed with the World Vineyard Nebbiolo when I did it. I refuse to willingly drink it or give it away, so I will open a bottle every 6 months until that changes or I need the room and dump them. YMMV of course but I would advise against it and recommend a higher end kit.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Jan 9, 2020)

You could also see how that wine works making a sangria with it.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2020)

Mike Parisi said:


> You could also see how that wine works making a sangria with it.


 
Great idea, Mike. I had some Pinot Grigio that I felt was really substandard and I made White Sangria with it all last Summer. It was great and I did not have to dump the wine.


----------



## crooked cork (Jan 9, 2020)

The only place i dump not so good wine is the local camp ground the owner there and his brother will drink about anything with alcohol in it if its free and i get metal detecting rights to all their land.


----------



## jking (Jan 9, 2020)

I hadn't thought of that when I bought a gallon of carlo rossi for the new years eve sangria... Next time I will give it a try!


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 10, 2020)

You’re not from North Jersey, are you Mike?

I get rave reviews for my Eclipse Nebbiolo. Did it as an EM and would make it again. 

I agree what’s been said already: best kits wines come from higher volume, more “complete” kits - 18L kits with skins and oak. Also agree - patience.... time helps make good wine.


----------



## StreetGlide (Jan 10, 2020)

jgmann67 said:


> You’re not from North Jersey, are you Mike?
> 
> I get rave reviews for my Eclipse Nebbiolo. Did it as an EM and would make it again.
> 
> I agree what’s been said already: best kits wines come from higher volume, more “complete” kits - 18L kits with skins and oak. Also agree - patience.... time helps make good wine.



Where in North Jersey are you? I’m originally from Westfield. Live in NEPA now.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Jan 10, 2020)

jgmann67 said:


> You’re not from North Jersey, are you Mike?
> 
> I get rave reviews for my Eclipse Nebbiolo. Did it as an EM and would make it again.
> 
> I agree what’s been said already: best kits wines come from higher volume, more “complete” kits - 18L kits with skins and oak. Also agree - patience.... time helps make good wine.



I am originally from Rhode Island.

I guess I will have to make double batches of all my wines just to be able to save a couple of cases for 3 years or more.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 10, 2020)

StreetGlide said:


> Where in North Jersey are you? I’m originally from Westfield. Live in NEPA now.



I grew up in Nutley (home of Martha Stewart and Annie Oakley), but joined the Army when I was 17 and never moved back. 

I lived in NEPA (Gouldsboro) for a while too after I got out of the service. Worked for Kane is Able.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 10, 2020)

Mike Parisi said:


> I am originally from Rhode Island.
> 
> I guess I will have to make double batches of all my wines just to be able to save a couple of cases for 3 years or more.



Double batches are always a good idea to help increase stock and time. Another choice is to make a bunch of quick drinking kits or fruit kits to build up your stock, then let everything age appropriately. I have done both and now have many carboys and about 1000 bottles of wine in the basement. Biggest problem is storage space.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Jan 10, 2020)

Storage will be my biggest problem because we don't have basements here in southern Arizona. So my only option would be to build a rack in the closet in my computer room or get a wine cooler that will store a minimum of 60 bottles and put that in my garage.


----------



## StreetGlide (Jan 10, 2020)

jgmann67 said:


> I grew up in Nutley (home of Martha Stewart and Annie Oakley), but joined the Army when I was 17 and never moved back.
> 
> I lived in NEPA (Gouldsboro) for a while too after I got out of the service. Worked for Kane is Able.



Yep I know right where Nutley is. I’m near Lake Wallenpaupack now.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Jan 11, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> Double batches are always a good idea to help increase stock and time. Another choice is to make a bunch of quick drinking kits or fruit kits to build up your stock, then let everything age appropriately. I have done both and now have many carboys and about 1000 bottles of wine in the basement. Biggest problem is storage space.



What would you consider "quick drinking kits"?


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 11, 2020)

I think the lower end kits are quicker drinking for the most part. The Vintners Reserve, even the Selection level kit. You CAN make these almost to the schedule provided by the manufacturer, let age for a month or two, then drink. They are better if you let them age more, but they can be ok at three months.


----------



## pillswoj (Jan 12, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> I think the lower end kits are quicker drinking for the most part. The Vintners Reserve, even the Selection level kit. You CAN make these almost to the schedule provided by the manufacturer, let age for a month or two, then drink. They are better if you let them age more, but they can be ok at three months.


Especially if you pick varieties that are lighter to begin with. I often do the RJS Cru International BC Pinot Noir when needing a quicker red, make it according to the schedule and bottle age for 2 - 3 months, it is very drinkable.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Jan 18, 2020)

Just bought the Eclipse kit. Going to leave the Super Tuscan in the carboy for another month, then start the Nebbiolo. Fortunately, our Winter has been fairly mild and my garage temperature has been fluctuating between 57 and 67. I figure that range should be pretty good to ferment another batch.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jan 19, 2020)

Just opened my first bottle of WE Nebbiolo, bottled in January 2019. I made four kits last year, the other three are in bulk storage awaiting my attention. My first sip, a little more than an hour ago, was a bit disappointing. Nice bouquet and flavour, but a tad “spritzy” on the tongue. Allowing it to rest for about 90 minutes has improved the wine tremendously. I can’t compare it to other Nebbiolo wine kits, as WE has been the only kit I’ve tried, thus far. I am very happy with the results of this kit. I made no “tweaks” to this batch, other than allowing it to rest an additional few months before bottling.
it has great depth, wonderful mouthfeel, and a lingering fruit taste. When I make this kit aga


----------



## Mike Parisi (Jan 19, 2020)

Was it the Eclipse? WE has 3 different Nebbiolo kits;

Eclipse -- high end
Selection -- mid-range
World Vineyard -- low end

Never mind, I just looked at the picture. It was the Eclips kit. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Rocky (Jan 19, 2020)

Cellar Door said:


> Just opened my first bottle of WE Nebbiolo, bottled in January 2019. I made four kits last year, the other three are in bulk storage awaiting my attention. My first sip, a little more than an hour ago, was a bit disappointing. Nice bouquet and flavour, but a tad “spritzy” on the tongue. Allowing it to rest for about 90 minutes has improved the wine tremendously. I can’t compare it to other Nebbiolo wine kits, as WE has been the only kit I’ve tried, thus far. I am very happy with the results of this kit. I made no “tweaks” to this batch, other than allowing it to rest an additional few months before bottling.
> it has great depth, wonderful mouthfeel, and a lingering fruit taste. When I make this kit aga



I am not a big gadget guy but a friend gave me this and I love it. 

https://www.amazon.com/Vinturi-V101...id=1579480157&sprefix=wine+ae,aps,152&sr=8-19


----------



## Mike Parisi (Jan 19, 2020)

My daughter gave me that for Christmas a year ago. I love it, too. Just make sure to pour the wine through it very slowly.


----------



## GretchenR (Jul 24, 2022)

I'd love to make a Nebbiolo. As far as I can tell, Winexpert doesn't offer one at all anymore, and RJS only has it in the cheaper lines (and calls it "Nebbiolo style" and doesn't say where the grapes come from). Master Vintner Sommelier Select has a Nebbiolo with grapes from Piedmont but it doesn't have skins.

So in the new world of smaller wine kits, does anyone have a recommendation of which kit I should make?


----------



## jgmann67 (Jul 24, 2022)

GretchenR said:


> I'd love to make a Nebbiolo. As far as I can tell, Winexpert doesn't offer one at all anymore, and RJS only has it in the cheaper lines (and calls it "Nebbiolo style" and doesn't say where the grapes come from). So in the new world of smaller wine kits, does anyone have a recommendation of which kit I should make?


I think that’s about what there is. The Nebbie “style” from WE is pretty good. Buy the highest end kit you can afford. Honestly, I started at the top end and can’t justify buying any of the quick drinkers. YMMV. I add extra medium+ Hungarian oak, skip the sorbate and clearing agents, and let it age in the carboy six months before bottling. Wait another 6 months to taste. I’ve made it a few times and it’s a smoke show of a treat.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 24, 2022)

GretchenR said:


> I'd love to make a Nebbiolo. As far as I can tell, Winexpert doesn't offer one at all anymore, and RJS only has it in the cheaper lines (and calls it "Nebbiolo style" and doesn't say where the grapes come from). So in the new world of smaller wine kits, does anyone have a recommendation of which kit I should make?


I have not tried this one, but it looks promising. It is a 16-liter kit which, I have found, are very good. A bit pricey, but you get what you pay for.









Italian Nebbiolo Wine Kit - Master Vintner® Sommelier Select®


The mineral-rich marl soil of Italy's Piedmont produces grapes ripe, red fruit with deep ruby red color and a scent of rose petals.




www.midwestsupplies.com


----------



## heatherd (Jul 25, 2022)

I've made Finer Wine Kits and they taste better than the more expensive kits I've made. The Forte series comes with two bags of skins and are designed to age, but you can also do the Tavola Series and drink sooner. They also have fruit wines, roses, and whites. They're a good value, too, especially compared to Mosti Mondiali. Currently making their Forte Cab, Forte Super Tuscan, Forte Pinot Noir, Forte Bordeaux Blend, and double-batch of Tavola Zinfandel rose. We made a double batch of the Tavola Sauvignon Blanc and crushed it. All the chemicals and oak and a yeast starter are included.






Finer Wine Kits | Label Peelers, Inc.


Finer Wine Kits sold exclusively at Labelpeelers.com. Try one for yourself today!




labelpeelers.com


----------



## GretchenR (Jul 25, 2022)

heatherd said:


> I've made Finer Wine Kits and they taste better than the more expensive kits I've made. The Forte series comes with two bags of skins and are designed to age, but you can also do the Tavola Series and drink sooner. They also have fruit wines, roses, and whites. They're a good value, too, especially compared to Mosti Mondiali. Currently making their Forte Cab, Forte Super Tuscan, Forte Pinot Noir, Forte Bordeaux Blend, and double-batch of Tavola Zinfandel rose. We made a double batch of the Tavola Sauvignon Blanc and crushed it. All the chemicals and oak and a yeast starter are included.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've made their Cabernet Sauvignon twice, a Super Tuscan, a Tavola Zinfandel, a Riesling, and their new Zinfandel Blush. Unfortunately they don't offer Nebbiolo, perhaps because they source all their grapes from Lodi and Nebbiolo isn't grown in Lodi. If they offered one I would make it in a heartbeat. So at this point the Master Vintner Sommelier Select Nebbiolo looks like my best bet, until such time as FWK offers a Nebbiolo or Barolo.


----------



## Gilmango (Jul 28, 2022)

GretchenR said:


> I've made their Cabernet Sauvignon twice, a Super Tuscan, a Tavola Zinfandel, a Riesling, and their new Zinfandel Blush. Unfortunately they don't offer Nebbiolo, perhaps because they source all their grapes from Lodi and Nebbiolo isn't grown in Lodi. If they offered one I would make it in a heartbeat. So at this point the Master Vintner Sommelier Select Nebbiolo looks like my best bet, until such time as FWK offers a Nebbiolo or Barolo.


The great news on that front is that Matteo of Finer Wine Kits moved to Italy recently and is hoping to source Italian wine grape concentrate for FWK. He also mentioned that some new FWK red wine blends will be offered soon (but soon could mean with the 2022 harvest, which may not ship till November)?

Blends wise I'd guess they'd first add a Rhone blend to the two existing blends (Bordeaux and Super Tuscan), like a GSM: grenache, syrah, mourvedre. What other blends might we expect? Love a Rioja blend of Tempranillo and Garnacha, or a Valpolicella red blend dominated by Corvina.

Italian grapes from Italy wise I'd love Nebbiolo, Sangiovese, Corvina, Barbera, Dolcetto, Aglianico, Nero d'Avola, Lagrein, Sagrantino, the list just goes on and on but I suspect Nebbiolo would be one of the most popular.


----------

